# House or a flat in the village



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all

I have been requested by a family member to look online for a small house or a flat as a retirement home in Portugal.

Is there any websites I can check?

They want somewhere in the village but not very far from the city, is there any places where expats will suggest?

Thank you 
Maven


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Portugal is a big and varied place, are you seeking Med beaches, Atlantic beaches, mountains, lakes, fully furnished, needing work, a ruin, accessible from airport, 15k euro or 500k euro, town with expats and hospitals?? If you do an internet search for something like "houses Portugal" you will get thousands but you need to narrow it down. Here's one in the countryside not far from a major town and it looks ready to move into. Note- this house has nothing to do with me but was from a 2 minute internet search. 

Property for Sale: Castelo Branco, Central Portugal: Two storeyed house with 3 bedrooms and patio and garden with fruit trees


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> Portugal is a big and varied place, are you seeking Med beaches, Atlantic beaches, mountains, lakes, fully furnished, needing work, a ruin, accessible from airport, 15k euro or 500k euro, town with expats and hospitals?? If you do an internet search for something like "houses Portugal" you will get thousands but you need to narrow it down. Here's one in the countryside not far from a major town and it looks ready to move into. Note- this house has nothing to do with me but was from a 2 minute internet search.
> 
> Property for Sale: Castelo Branco, Central Portugal: Two storeyed house with 3 bedrooms and patio and garden with fruit trees


Thank you 

I found some websites 

1. Casa Sapo
2. Remax. pt

Remax looks same as UK website but does anyone know anything about Casa sapo?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Casa sapo is a portal, a 3rd party who facilitate/advertise property renting/sales of estate agents in the same way as Rightmove or Primelocation . Very useful for comparing different areas and types of properties but the local estate agent should have a better idea what is happening in any area you decide to concentrate on.


----------

